# The largely ignored DESK



## Bunford (Nov 26, 2015)

Not many people consider their desk as part of their gear it seems, but I am now looking to build a custom desk for my home studio.

I have limited width for it to fit in the required. I also have requirements like wanting to be able to slide my Nektar Impact LX88 keyboard in and out under the desk. I am also looking to do it on a budget, and been inspred by some projects I've seen on Ikea Hackers.

Anyone built a custom desk here? And any advice? I'm in the design and scoping things out phase at the moment and the main issue seem to be the legs for the desk. I'm ideally looking for Z-frame type legs to have clear space to slide my keyboard in and out, but struggling to find any.

I am in the UK too, if that helps anyone in helping me


----------



## willf_music (Nov 27, 2015)

Well I would check out thomann
http://www.thomann.de/gb/zaor_miza_z_oak.htm

But, to be honest the only building I have done is modifying stuff from IKEA. It is pretty cost effective.

You may be able to find some blueprints on Google Sketchup.

Sorry if that is not helpful :/


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 27, 2015)

A composer I know built a desk similar to the one in the video for right around $150 US.



Here's a link to the picture of the actual desk he built:
https://app.box.com/s/8ew4pa9isucvoy913z62yv1310zme5s6


----------



## bcarwell (Nov 28, 2015)

I have two suggestions after having built one.

First for a very inexpensive but beautiful finish consider using engineered flooring. Incredible choice of woods and finishes and no need to mess with stains paint, and the underlying support can be cheaper grade plywood with knots and surface defects. And watch for sales.

Second, my keyboard was mounted on a sliding drawer. If I had it to do over I would have mounted the keyboard on an immobile support and when not in use and more desk space is needed, just providing a cover that slides over it at desktop heights. That would avoid the hassle of heavy duty drawer slides, especially if your keyboard is bulky and heavy.

BTW the engineered flooring can be used for the sides too. My choice was a beautiful Brazilian Ridgewood. There is no way I could have afforded a 4 x 8 piece of Ridgewood or even laminate for $50 .

Good luck !

Bob


----------



## bcarwell (Nov 28, 2015)

bcarwell said:


> I have two suggestions after having built one.
> 
> First for a very inexpensive but beautiful finish consider using engineered flooring. Incredible choice of woods and finishes and no need to mess with stains paint, and the underlying support can be cheaper grade plywood with knots and surface defects. And watch for sales.
> 
> ...


Damned auto spelling ! I used ROSE WOOD, not ridge WOOD (whatever the hell that is)


----------



## d.healey (Nov 28, 2015)

Bunford said:


> Not many people consider their desk as part of their gear it seems


 Really... http://vi-control.net/community/search/305949/?q=desk&o=date&c[title_only]=1


----------



## Bunford (Nov 28, 2015)

d.healey said:


> Really... http://vi-control.net/community/search/305949/?q=desk&o=date&c[title_only]=1


Yes, really. 28 threads in total, a couple of which are in the for sale forum and none that are in the gear forum 

Compare that to say, typing in a looking for "keyboard", "monitor", "headphones", "speakers" and such like.


----------



## Bunford (Nov 28, 2015)

Mike Marino said:


> A composer I know built a desk similar to the one in the video for right around $150 US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I cam across this video a day or two ago. I have been looking at possibilities but as it will be a home studio and I live in an apartment, so have no tools due to lack of places to store them/work 

So far, I am considering these parts:

Desk top

5 x legs

And planning to buy a black sheets/chipboard panel for behind the desk to hide the cabling behind. I have a dual monitor setup mounted on an arm. I would quite like a shelved level under the monitors thouhg and considering this:

Shelf

but am not entirely sure how to support the shelf yet. It will have no weight on it as the monitors are on their arm, and is more to hide audio card, USB hubs, hard drives and others gear under the shelf to give a cleaner look.

And will be buying this case for my system:

https://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/143-h440-performance-mid-tower.html (NZXT)

so my work area will have a matching black and red theme as I also have a keyboard that lights up red.


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 28, 2015)

Bunford: Since you're looking at going mainly with IKEA parts, might have a look (and search) through the IKEAHackers website (if you're not familiar): http://www.ikeahackers.net/

I know there are some music workstations on there.


----------



## Bunford (Nov 28, 2015)

Mike Marino said:


> Bunford: Since you're looking at going mainly with IKEA parts, might have a look (and search) through the IKEAHackers website (if you're not familiar): http://www.ikeahackers.net/
> 
> I know there are some music workstations on there.


From the first post "been inspired by some projects I've seen on Ikea Hackers."


----------



## mrd777 (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm one of the luckiest people when it came to a desk. I found a great deal on craigslist ($125 or $150) for a nice large height adjustable desk. It was almost new too. Can't believe it. Fits 3 monitors easily. Try CL, maybe you get lucky and find one that works?


----------



## mickeyl (Dec 21, 2015)

There have been some new desks in the mid price range, I'm considering the Zaor Miza Z - anyone with experience with those kinds of slideout keyboard drawers? I'm especially wondering how stable they are, i.e. When hammering the keyboard will the drawer move backwards or forwards?


----------



## Killiard (Dec 21, 2015)

I thought about getting one of those Zaor desks last year but I changed my mind after getting the measuring tape out. Just seemed like my legs would be bashing off the drawer all the time and I'd be forever adjusting my seat!


----------



## Cowtothesky (Dec 21, 2015)

I have one of these - http://www.guitarcenter.com/Studio-RTA/Producer-Station.gc

I like it and it works really well for what I do. The quality is surprisingly good. It has rollers on it that work really well in carpeting. I have the cherry version, which I don't think they make anymore. The price is a fraction to other desks similar to this. 
If they still made it in cherry, I would buy another one.


----------



## mickeyl (Dec 21, 2015)

Killiard said:


> I thought about getting one of those Zaor desks last year but I changed my mind after getting the measuring tape out. Just seemed like my legs would be bashing off the drawer all the time and I'd be forever adjusting my seat!



I can imagine the 61.5 below the drawer could be a problem, my knees are at about 59, so that might work for me though.


----------



## chrysshawk (Dec 26, 2015)

willf_music said:


> Well I would check out thomann
> http://www.thomann.de/gb/zaor_miza_z_oak.htm
> 
> But, to be honest the only building I have done is modifying stuff from IKEA. It is pretty cost effective.
> ...



x2 on the Ikea approach. Allows for unlimted customization according to one's needs, and since the various series have the same color schemes, you can petty much continue building out the desk forever. Just buy things which are a bit too bug, and cut off what you don't need!


----------



## catsass (Dec 29, 2015)

Cowtothesky said:


> I have one of these - http://www.guitarcenter.com/Studio-RTA/Producer-Station.gc
> I like it and it works really well for what I do. The quality is surprisingly good. It has rollers on it that work really well in carpeting. I have the cherry version, which I don't think they make anymore. The price is a fraction to other desks similar to this.
> If they still made it in cherry, I would buy another one.



I own this desk as well and am quite pleased with it.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Nov 12, 2017)

Going to bump this. 
Looking at the Miza Z. There's another DIY desk thread I see, so reading that one. 
Does anyone on here own the Miza Z and find the Keyboard sits around the right height for them?


----------



## J-M (Nov 12, 2017)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Going to bump this.
> Looking at the Miza Z. There's another DIY desk thread I see, so reading that one.
> Does anyone on here own the Miza Z and find the Keyboard sits around the right height for them?



I've been looking at Miza M, so I'd like to hear general opinions on Zaor products as well. I'm also considering having a custom built desk, but I doubt I could afford it. And I'd need to find the right guy first!


----------

